# Premiere Export Probleme



## eric2kx (7. September 2003)

hallo,

entweder bin ich zu blöd oder ich weiss auch nicht, hab das hier schon alles durchgearbeitet, ausprobiert und und und aber weiter gekommen bin ich immer noch nicht. (

frage zum xx-ten mal:

habe mit premiere einen 35 min. urlaubsfilm gemacht. möchte ihn jetzt gerne als svcd brennen hab das auch schon mehrmals ausprobiert, aber jedesmal ist die qualität sehr schlecht, ich krieg das immer nur als 480 x 576 hin 

und als welches format muss ich das exportieren mit dem tmpgenc hab ich auch schon rumgedockert, ...aber kein ergebnis ...check das irgendwie nicht.


.gruss und schonmal danke!


----------



## kasper (7. September 2003)

480x576 ist doch die offizielle Auflösung für PAL SVCD. Für PAL SVCD gibt es keine andere Auflösung.

@Formatexport für TMPGEnc
DV, Huffyuv oder MJPEG
Falls du wenig Festplatten-Platz frei hast, kannst du es auch als DivX exportieren. Ist aber nur zu empfehlen, wenn man wirklich keinen Platz mehr hat.


----------



## Tim C. (7. September 2003)

Ausserdem ist die Auflösung kein Problem. Das Bild wird dadurch bei einer späteren Betrachtung am Fernseher nicht gestaucht, oder verzogen. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass es Square und Rectangle (quadratische und rechteckige) Bildpunkte gibt. 
Bildpunkte am Computermonitor sind i.d.R. quadratisch, während die am Fernseher rechteckig sind. Gibt es auch etwas längere Ausführungen zu, wenn man professionell fürs Fernsehn produziert, aber ich denke mal, das sollte reichen, um zu begreifen, dass das kein Problem darstellt ind 480x576 zu exportieren.


----------



## eric2kx (7. September 2003)

danke !

also ist die auflösung schon mal ok. 

nächste frage:

gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine step-by-step anleitung, wie ich das dann aus premiere umsetze. steh da noch aufn schlauch. als was muss ich den den film exportieren und wie geht das dann weiter

.gruss


----------



## Tim C. (7. September 2003)

Schau mal hier rein http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials82387.html . Dort beschreibe ich den Export aus Premiere und anschließend die Umwandlung in VirtualDub in ein DivX File. Natürlich kannst du auch nur den Premiere Teil für sich nehmen und das daraus resultierende Huffyuv AVI File durch TMPEGEnc jagen.

PS: Bitte achte in Zukunft auf reguläre deutsche Groß/Kleinschreibung, wie sie in unserer Netiquette (einzusehen über das Menü) verankert ist. Bei weiterer Nichteinhaltung müsste ich dich verwarnen und evtl. beschränken. Also bissl Konzentration und das wird schon


----------



## sani (7. September 2003)

Erst mal DANKE! Das Tutorial ist echt gut gemacht und vor allem weiß ich jetzt wie man den ganzen Film exportiert und nicht nur die "work area". Das hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht!  

Hab aber ne Frage zu dem Tutorial, wie installiert man diesen Huffyuv codec? Hab ihn mir runter geladen aber wo muss ich den hin kopieren?

Mein Projekt wird eine etwa 2 Stunden lange DVD (selbstgefilmt). Was für eine Bitrate würdest du da in VirtualDub verwenden.


----------



## sani (7. September 2003)

Achso noch was: Passt nich ganz zum Thema aber ich habe noch ein Problem mit Premiere. Ich hab bei allen Bewegungen so hässliche Streifen im Bild. Wenn ich bei Speed auf mehr als 100% stelle wirds richtig heftig mit den streifen!  
Einer ne Ahnung was das sein könnte? Oder wie ich das beheben kann...

EDIT: erst nach dem Exportieren...


----------



## goela (8. September 2003)

Bei allen Bewegungen Steifen! Dies könnten sogenannte Interlace-Streifen sein. Das Fernsehbild wird mit zwei Halbbildern aufgebaut - Field A und Field B. Dies nennt man Interlace.
Wenn Du deinen Film auf dem Fernseher anschaust, dann sind diese Streifen weg - wenn es Interlace Streifen sind

Will hier nicht genauer darauf eingehen, denn dieses Thema haben wir hier im Forum schon x-mal durchgekaut. Such mal!


----------



## sani (8. September 2003)

versteh ich das richtig das man das nicht hinkriegt das die streifen auf pc und tv weg sind    

und wo stellt man genau die halbbilder in den project settings aus?


----------



## eric2kx (8. September 2003)

Danke erstmal

Hat mir echt weitergeholfen, mit dem Huffyuv-Codec hat das super geklappt! Und super Tutorial! Perfekt!

Danke Danke Danke



.gruss


----------



## goela (9. September 2003)

> versteh ich das richtig das man das nicht hinkriegt das die streifen auf pc und tv weg sind


Doch, wenn Du ohne Halbbilder exportierst!


> und wo stellt man genau die halbbilder in den project settings aus?


In den Projektsettings  ! Such mal und Du wirst bestimmt fündig!


----------



## transe (9. September 2003)

Bei mir sieht das Problem SO aus:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich habe Den Export wie im Tutorial beschrieben vorgenommen, doch die Streifen sind sowohl vor (bei dem großen Ausgangsfile direkt von der Cam) wie auch nach dem konvertieren mit VDub.

Zur Übertragung von der Dv Kamera hab ich die DV-Pal Standard - Einstellungen von adobe Premiere gewählt!

Wo liegt dann der Fehler? vielleicht schon bei der 1. Übertragung von Cam zu PC?

Achso, Ich will das Video AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf dem PC sehen mit sehr guter Qualität wenn möglich!


----------



## sani (9. September 2003)

ich hab ne englische premiere version! hab schon gesucht bin mir aber nicht ganz schlüssig. ich hatte getippt das im menü - keyframe and rendering - "fields" die beschriebenen halbbilder sind aber leider ändert sich da nix wenn ich auf  "no fields" statt "lower fields first" oder  "upper fields first" stelle! 

wär dir echt sehr dankbar wenn mir genauer beschreiben könntest wo ich das umstellen kann. 

gruß sani

PS: eric genau so siehts bei mir auch aus


----------



## transe (9. September 2003)

Jo, ich habe es auch nochmal mit der Einstellung "Keine Halbbilder" von der Kamera geholt und es sieht genauso aus wie auf dem oben geposteten link von mir....

Ich weiss wirklich nicht weiter...!


----------



## kasper (10. September 2003)

Ihr müsst einen Deinterlacer auf das Video anwenden, damit die Streifen weggehen.


----------



## transe (10. September 2003)

*deinterlacer?*

Ist ein Deinterlacer ein Programm? Kann ich nicht direkt aus Premiere Exportieren ohne Streifen? Oder vielleicht aus VirtualDub? 

//edit: Sorry, ich hab vorm Schreiben nicht gesucht!  
Die Genaue Beschreibung 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

mfg Philipp


----------

